# HowardSportswear.net Sub-Lock Ultra Stretch



## moondane (Nov 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with HowardSportswear.net Ultra Stretch or possibly SubLock products? I've never ordered from them.
My client is providing Nike and Under Armour poly/spandex shirts. I would love to hear some feedback on these formulas. 

I've used ElastiPrints from Transfer Express. They were okay. EPTPlus from Versatranz has worked will on Poly performance but haven't tried it on spandex blends. Their website doesn't say anything about stretch.

I'm hoping one of the HowardSportwear products will fill the bill.
Thank you!


----------

